# حشرية الأهل يوم الصباحية !



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

من ضمن العادات المتعارف عليها فى مجتمعنا الحشرى, اللى مش بيراعى خصوصية غيره ,انك تانى يوم الأكليل (الصباحية) , تنهال عليك انت وزوجتك (او انتى وزوجك) مكالمات من اهلكم واصحابكم , وطبعا ده بيكون من دواعى انهم "يتطمنوا عليك (ى)" !
*اخو الراجل او ابوه : "ايه يا كبييييييييييير رفعت راسنا ولا فضحتنا" " ايه يا معلم سبع ولا ضبع ؟" وهاتك بقا يا فخر وضحك وتريقة !
اخت البنت او امها : "ايه طمنيييييييينى و ,,,,,,,,, " كسوف السنين*
كانك داخل اختبار وبيتطمنوا على النتيجة !

فلو تغاطينا عن فكرة انهم حشريين , *مينفعش نتغاضى عن تأثير رد فعلك وتجاوبك معاهم*
طبعا جايز تاخد(ى) الموضوع بشغف وهزار وتخكى وترغى , لكن من نحية تانية
الموقف ده حاسم جدا , واجابتك هيتنبى عليها حاجات كتير بعد كدة , وهتحدد الحدود اللى بترسمهاليهم ,* يا تخلي زواجك قطاع عام , يا تحط حدود واضحة جدا ممنوع حد يتخطاها حتى اهلك*

فلما تجاوب بشكل ايجابى او تحكى تفاصيل صغيرة كانت او كبيرة ,* متجيش بقا تستغرب(ى) ازاى بيحشروا نفسهم فى حياتكم بعد كدة* , *لأنك_سواء قصدت او مقصدتش_ وصلتلهم رسالة انهم عادى يتدخلوا ويسألوك عن اعمق خصوصياتك بداعى التطمين !*

*علشان تتفادى المشكلة (اما لو مش عايز تتفاداها انت حر) , لازم تحط(ى) حدود واضحة من قبل يوم الأكليل , تكلم(ى) اهلك (او طرف منهم يبلغ الباقى) فى البيت بكل وضوح واحترام بالأتى :*
*"من فضلكم يا جماعة , انا مُقدر انكم بتحبونى وعايزيين تطمنوا عليا , لكن موضوع انكوا تتصلوا تانى يوم تتطمنوا ده مرفوض , انا وخطيبى (خطيبتى) اتفقنا على كدة ,ومعتبرين ده من خصوصياتنا , ورافضين ان حد يتدخل فيها , فأرجوكم تحترموا رغبتى , لأن لو حد اتصل بيا مش هكلمه فى الموضوع ده"*

طبعا وغالبا *مش هيجيلهم قلب* يلتزموا بالتصريح ده , وهيمشى الوضع كالمعتاد انهم يتصلوا , ساعتها لازم تأكد على موقفك انهم يحترموا قراراتك وخصوصياتك وانك مش بتقول اى كلام, الموضوع مش وكالة من غير بواب , *"انا تمام يا ماما الحمد لله ومش عايزك تشغلى بالك , بس زى ما قلتلك دى خصوصيات ومش حابة احكى حاجة " او بأى شكل شايفة (شايف) انه حازم وفى الوقت ميزعلهمش , لو زعلوا معلش مش نهاية العالم هما حساسيين وكمان شوية هيتفهموا موقفك وهتبقى تفاديك مشاكل مستقبلية كتير

الموضوع بقلمى , ويعبر عن فكرى الشخصى , بس الفكرة نفسها ملطوشة
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


Critic قال:




فلما تجاوب بشكل ايجابى او تحكى تفاصيل صغيرة كانت او كبيرة , متجيش بقا تستغرب(ى) ازاى بيحشروا نفسهم فى حياتكم بعد كدة , لأنك_سواء قصدت او مقصدتش_ وصلتلهم رسالة انهم عادى يتدخلوا ويسألوك عن اعمق خصوصياتك بداعى التطمين !​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عارف* *
اعجابي بالكلام دة وصل اني عايز اطبعو على تي شيرت واخرج بيها ف الشارع !

اكتر حاجة بتغيظني وتدايقني ، اني اعرف ان سر من اسراري بيطلع لحد تاني ، بحسوا تعدي على جسمي مش ع اسراري وبس !

موضوع جميل
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

هار اسوح على المواضيع و الافكار يا كريتيك ياريتك مالطشتها ولا اتكلمت فيها يا عم الصريح انت 
و بعدين لو على اد التليفونات محلولة ابقى شد الفيشة يا كريتيك و اقفل موبايلك و خلاص :ranting:
المصيبة لو فكرو يجولك بالفطار او يقضو معاكو اليوم ساعتها للامانة يعنى هفرح فيك اوى:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *اخت البنت او امها : "ايه طمنيييييييينى و ,,,,,,,,, " كسوف السنين*
> ​​​



*تصدق ياكيرتيك ...فعلا فعلا *
*يومها فعلا كنت همووووت وأعرف أختها الكبيرة وأمها اللى أنفردوا بيها*
*كانوا بيسألوها عن أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟*
*فضول دة يا كريتيك والا عاتتييى ؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

*فيه عضوين داخلين بخاصية الأنفيزبل فى الموضوع ده*
*امال يوم الصباحية هتعملوا اية ؟؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (6 يونيو 2012)

علي حسب نوع شخصيه الولد والبنت بيترتب عليه تدخل الناس او حتي الاهل والصحاب  ولو بفرض ان  الناس باردين وحشريين ودا كتير 
انت تقدر لو انت مش عاوز تتكلم متتكلمش ومتدخلش حد في حياتك اطلاقا حتي الحياه العامه 
المشكله الاكبر مش في الاهل والاقارب المشكله بتبقي في الشباب نفسهم
لانهم المفروض اكثر ثقافه وتحرر من العادات والتقاليد الخاطئه بس دا المفروض ههههههه 
للاسف ياكريتيك شباب كتير  مقدروش يتحرروا من كل العادات الخاطئه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه عضوين داخلين بخاصية الأنفيزبل فى الموضوع ده*
> *امال يوم الصباحية هتعملوا اية ؟؟؟*



هههههه عضوين بس ... لو ركزت شوية هتكتشف ان اللى كاتب الموضوع نفسه على طول انفيزبل :t33: تقريبا محدش هنا اون غيرك يا عوبد :flowers:


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2012)

بما انى لسه مجوزه ابنى  من شهر تقريبا

لكن ان ضد الاتصالات ولا حد يروح قبل اسبوع 

من غير اى كلام  ابارك وبس طبعا هما راحوا  شرم بعد الفرح لكن انا متصلتش ولا مره هما اللى كانوا بيكلمونى 

ولما رجعوا روحت باركت من اكتر 

لان دى حياتهم هما  ياله اى خدمه ههههههه


​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الموقف ده حاسم جدا , واجابتك هيتنبى عليها حاجات كتير بعد كدة , وهتحدد الحدود اللى بترسمهاليهم ,* يا تخلي زواجك قطاع عام , يا تحط حدود واضحة جدا ممنوع حد يتخطاها حتى اهلك*
> 
> فلما تجاوب بشكل ايجابى او تحكى تفاصيل صغيرة كانت او كبيرة ,* متجيش بقا تستغرب(ى) ازاى بيحشروا نفسهم فى حياتكم بعد كدة* , *لأنك_سواء قصدت او مقصدتش_ وصلتلهم رسالة انهم عادى يتدخلوا ويسألوك عن اعمق خصوصياتك بداعى التطمين !*
> 
> ...


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> عارف* *
> اعجابي بالكلام دة وصل اني عايز اطبعو على تي شيرت واخرج بيها ف الشارع !
> ...


هههههههههههه يا سلام على قوة تشبيهاتك فى الجملتين
انا بالنسبة لى بحسه من المحرمات اللى لما بتتكر بيتكسر معاها حاجات كتير جدا



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هار اسوح على المواضيع و الافكار يا كريتيك ياريتك مالطشتها ولا اتكلمت فيها يا عم الصريح انت
> و بعدين لو على اد التليفونات محلولة ابقى شد الفيشة يا كريتيك و اقفل موبايلك و خلاص :ranting:
> المصيبة لو فكرو يجولك بالفطار او يقضو معاكو اليوم ساعتها للامانة يعنى هفرح فيك اوى:smile02


اومال لو مكنتش حاولت ابقى متحفظ علشان مجرحش حياء الزائرين ! هل انا فقدت احساسى بخجل القراء ولا هما اللى خجولين زيادة ؟:t33:
يا سلاااااااااااااام ! تفتكرى واحد بيتكلم كل ده عن مجرد اتصالات هيسمح بحوار الفطار ده ! دى مهزلة يا مااااااااااماااااااااااااا



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدق ياكيرتيك ...فعلا فعلا *
> *يومها فعلا كنت همووووت وأعرف أختها الكبيرة وأمها اللى أنفردوا بيها*
> *كانوا بيسألوها عن أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟*
> *فضول دة يا كريتيك والا عاتتييى ؟؟*[/CENTER]


دى مش فضول , دى حشرية وتطفل وفقدان للأحساس بالحدود نتيجة ثقافة المجتمع , مش عاتتى ابدا ! ولو عاتى بالنسبة لهم مش عاتى بالنسبة لى , ومش هسحم بيه , سبينى بقا علشن اتعصبت ههههههههههه



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه عضوين داخلين بخاصية الأنفيزبل فى الموضوع ده*
> *امال يوم الصباحية هتعملوا اية ؟؟؟*


ههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك , بس انا واحد منهم :ranting:



sparrow قال:


> علي حسب نوع شخصيه الولد والبنت بيترتب عليه تدخل الناس او حتي الاهل والصحاب  ولو بفرض ان  الناس باردين وحشريين ودا كتير
> انت تقدر لو انت مش عاوز تتكلم متتكلمش ومتدخلش حد في حياتك اطلاقا حتي الحياه العامه
> المشكله الاكبر مش في الاهل والاقارب المشكله بتبقي في الشباب نفسهم
> لانهم المفروض اكثر ثقافه وتحرر من العادات والتقاليد الخاطئه بس دا المفروض ههههههه
> للاسف ياكريتيك شباب كتير  مقدروش يتحرروا من كل العادات الخاطئه


عندك حق فعلا , المصيبة الأكبر لما الشاب نفسه يكون مقتنع بالعادت دى ّ يبقى بيجيب المصايب لنفسه بقا
نورتينى برأيك بجد




candy shop قال:


> بما انى لسه مجوزه ابنى  من شهر تقريبا
> لكن ان ضد الاتصالات ولا حد يروح قبل اسبوع
> من غير اى كلام  ابارك وبس طبعا هما راحوا  شرم بعد الفرح لكن انا متصلتش ولا مره هما اللى كانوا بيكلمونى
> ولما رجعوا روحت باركت من اكتر
> ...


الله مبروك يا تاسونى ربنا يبارك وتشوفى اولادهم , بجد هو ده المنشود من الأهل , لكن للأسف مش كلهم واعيين كدة زى حضرتك, لو جاتلك فرصة للخدمة فى اجتماع سيدات او متزوجين يا ريت تطرحى الفكرة دى او توعييهم , وبامانة دمك خفيف جدا , نورتينى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> دى مش فضول , دى *حشرية وتطفل وفقدان للأحساس* بالحدود نتيجة ثقافة المجتمع ,


*معقولة بجد ؟؟؟*
*الكلام دة كله على حماتى الله يرحمها ...وخالة العيال ؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *"من فضلكم يا جماعة , انا مُقدر انكم بتحبونى وعايزيين تطمنوا عليا , لكن موضوع انكوا تتصلوا تانى يوم تتطمنوا ده مرفوض , انا وخطيبى (خطيبتى) اتفقنا على كدة ,ومعتبرين ده من خصوصياتنا , ورافضين ان حد يتدخل فيها , فأرجوكم تحترموا رغبتى , لأن لو حد اتصل بيا مش هكلمه فى الموضوع ده"*
> ​



*طب الواد بجح وممكن يقول البوقين دول حتى فى عين التخيين وميتكسفش

لكن البنت يا ترى متتكسفش تقول كدا "مقدما" قدام اهلهااا !

الظاهر انى واخد فكرة غلط عن بنات "اليومين دول":smil12:

من رأى اللى عايز يقفل الموضوع دا وميتكلمش فيه 
اللى يسألك ..اقلب عبيط وخلى اجابتك بهدوء محترمة مختصرة جداا او غير الموضوع ...حاجات كتير ممكن تعلملها
 من خلالها تفهمهم انك مش عايز تتكلم فى موضوع زى دا 
ومن المنطق ان هما هيفهموا وهيقفلوا ع الموضوع

حلوة الفكرة يا كريتك   
*​


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

> جميييل جدااا وعجبتني جدا النقطه دي وحل لمشكلة حشرية الاهل دي
> شكرا ليك ع الموضوع


العفو وميرسى على تشجيعك


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معقولة بجد ؟؟؟*
> *الكلام دة كله على حماتى الله يرحمها ...وخالة العيال ؟؟*


انت عايز تودينى فى داهية ! العفو يا عم الحج لا سمح الله ولا قدر
انت واهلك كلهم استثنا من الموضوع ده , ومن كل موضواعيعى وافكارى :smil13:


----------



## bob (6 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههه برضه حتصل بيك :gy0000::gy0000:
و بعدين يا برنجي خليك كوووووووول :dntknw:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انت عايز تودينى فى داهية ! العفو يا عم الحج لا سمح الله ولا قدر
> انت واهلك كلهم *استثنا *من الموضوع ده , ومن كل موضواعيعى وافكارى :smil13:


*أسثنا يعنى ممكن أدخل الحربية ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

> طب الواد بجح وممكن يقول البوقين دول حتى فى عين التخيين وميتكسفش


على فكرة دى مش بجاحة اساسا, دى "حط النقط على الحروف" , رسم حدود يعنى , ما هو لولا انهم بمتطفلين وهيتعملوا الحركات القرعة دى مكنش هو اتكلم فى الموضوع ده 



> لكن البنت يا ترى متتكسفش تقول كدا "مقدما" قدام اهلهااا !


تقد تقول كدة قدام مامتها عادى , ومامتها هتتكفل بتوصيل الموقف للباقى علشان يلتزموا حدودههم



> من رأى اللى عايز يقفل الموضوع دا وميتكلمش فيه
> اللى يسألك ..اقلب عبيط وخلى اجابتك بهدوء محترمة مختصرة جداا او غير الموضوع ...حاجات كتير ممكن تعلملها
> من خلالها تفهمهم انك مش عايز تتكلم فى موضوع زى دا
> ومن المنطق ان هما هيفهموا وهيقفلوا ع الموضوع
> ...


لا يا معلم انا مختلف معاك , مينفعش تعمل عبيط لأنه مش كله بيستوعب , ممكن يعملوا عبط هما كمان و يسوقوا فيها ويفضلوا يسألوا برضو ,متتوقعش ابدا اى منطق معاهم , اساسا مش من المنطق ان حد يسأل فى الموضوع ده تقوم تقولى هيفهموا بالمنطق هههههههههه ,  لازم موقفك يبقى حازم وواضح وقوى علشان تقطع الشك باليقيييييييين


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه برضه حتصل بيك :gy0000::gy0000:
> و بعدين يا برنجي خليك كوووووووول :dntknw:
> *


كول على نفسك , برا يا ,,,,, ههههههههههههه
صدقنى يا بوب لو عملت كدة "هتندم ندما شديدا لم تندمه من قبل ولا من بعد" :t33:


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

*للأسف موضوع التدخل دة بيبدأ كمان من قبل الجواز وايام الخطوبه *
*يعنى بيبقى له بوادر كدة ...*

*ولازم ييجى الحل من الطرفين 
من ناحية الاهل** يبقوا عارفين ان التدخل مش هينشأ غير الفشل*
*ومن الناحية التانيه الشريكين .. يبقى عاملين حدود *

*افتكر موقف لما خالو ربنا كرمه واتجوز ... اهل العروسه نوروا اول يوم *
*ويباركوا ومش عارفه ايه .. وعمالين يلفووووا فى الشقه يتفرجوا عليها*
*ويفتحوا الدواليب والادراج ... بتاعة اوضة النوم عشان يتفرجوا*
*رحت خدت المفتاح بتاع الاوضه وقولتلهم بعد اذنكم اتفضلوا بره ..*
* وقفلت الاوضه بالمفتاح ... *

*لقيت محدش بياخد موقف قولت اخده انا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا كريتيك .. ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2012)

*لو حصل منهم ده قلهم perfect
ولوحد منهم حب يمد الكلام فى نفس الموضوع حاول تغيره
ولو أصر يكمل فى نفس الموضوع قله shut your mouse dont say again about my private lifeوكن قاطع فى كلامك صدقنى هتلاقى حتى اللى بيكلمك ذات نفسه احترامه ليك ذاد حتى ولو بين قدامك امتعاض.*


----------



## treaz (6 يونيو 2012)

مووضوع حلو جدااااااا 
بس بجد ياااااااريت بتيجى من مجرد تليفون كانت الحل يكون بسيط وتقدر متتكلمش لكن فى الاغلب عندنا فى مصر انهم كلهم العيله 20 فرد بيروحه تانى يوم من اول الفجر بحجة انهم يطمنه عليهم  هههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (6 يونيو 2012)

بس على فكررررررررة هو المفروض اصلا ان مفيش اى كلام بيخرج برة البيت من اول يووووووم وحتى لو هما سالو مفيش مشكله انى احرجهم اول مرة علشان ميكرروهاش ويددخلو فى شئونى وبصورة شيك جدااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *للأسف موضوع التدخل دة بيبدأ كمان من قبل الجواز وايام الخطوبه *
> *يعنى بيبقى له بوادر كدة ...*
> 
> *ولازم ييجى الحل من الطرفين
> ...



ياساتر دلا موقف محرج قوي:blush2:
وعملوا ايه فيكي بعد كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)

اللي يغيظ اكتر بقي
ان العروسه لازم تخدم كل الضيوف اللي جايه تباركلها اول يوم
وتقدم الشكورته والكحك والبسكويت والساقع
والعيال توقع علي الفرش وهي تمسح وتنطف

لا وكمان كل شويه حد يقولها روحي غيري لبسك
وهي يا حرام تبقي مهدوده من لف شهور في التجهيز وسهر 
ونفسها تريح ودول من الساعه 12 للي عندهم ذوق يعني
بيخبطوا علي الباب

بس نقول ايه تقاليع زمان ومجبرين عليها
والا يقولوا انهم براويين مش بيحبوا حد يجيلهم
ههههههه


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر دلا موقف محرج قوي:blush2:
> وعملوا ايه فيكي بعد كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*خالو قالى .. انت عملتى ايه يا بت انتى عيب كدة !!!*
*قولتله : بقولك ايه متوجعش دماغى دى ناس محتاجه تعرف حدودها

**واستخبيت بعد كدة اسبوع :2:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## treaz (6 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اللي يغيظ اكتر بقي
> ان العروسه لازم تخدم كل الضيوف اللي جايه تباركلها اول يوم
> وتقدم الشكورته والكحك والبسكويت والساقع
> والعيال توقع علي الفرش وهي تمسح وتنطف
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *خالو قالى .. انت عملتى ايه يا بت انتى عيب كدة !!!*
> *قولتله : بقولك ايه متوجعش دماغى دى ناس محتاجه تعرف حدودها
> 
> **واستخبيت بعد كدة اسبوع :2:*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
هو الموقف في وشه طبعا ومحرج
اقل كلمه هايقولوا مش شقتك دي شقه بنتنا
وانتي مالك .......... الخ 

بس كويس انك استخبيتي هههههههههه





treaz قال:


> > ههههههههههههههههه ميقوله ياااماما الى عايزينه هما اصلا بيبطلو كلام دة فقعه المرارة دى:ranting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

> فتكر موقف لما خالو ربنا كرمه واتجوز ... اهل العروسه نوروا اول يوم
> ويباركوا ومش عارفه ايه .. وعمالين يلفووووا فى الشقه يتفرجوا عليها
> ويفتحوا الدواليب والادراج ... بتاعة اوضة النوم عشان يتفرجوا
> رحت خدت المفتاح بتاع الاوضه وقولتلهم بعد اذنكم اتفضلوا بره ..
> وقفلت الاوضه بالمفتاح ...


هههههههههههههههه ده انتى مشكلة بتعملى عمايل متتعملش , كويس ان رد فعلهم مكنش عنيف (من الصدمة ياعيييييييينى)



> لو حصل منهم ده قلهم perfect
> ولوحد منهم حب يمد الكلام فى نفس الموضوع حاول تغيره
> ولو أصر يكمل فى نفس الموضوع قله shut your mouse dont say again about my private lifeوكن قاطع فى كلامك صدقنى هتلاقى حتى اللى بيكلمك ذات نفسه احترامه ليك ذاد حتى ولو بين قدامك امتعاض.


صح الترتيب , بس على اذوق شوية يبقى تمام , وميرسى لرأيك واضافتك الجامدة



> بس بجد ياااااااريت بتيجى من مجرد تليفون كانت الحل يكون بسيط وتقدر متتكلمش لكن فى الاغلب عندنا فى مصر انهم كلهم العيله 20 فرد بيروحه تانى يوم من اول الفجر بحجة انهم يطمنه عليهم هههههههههههه


اهاااااا هنا بقى انتى بتتكلمى على مستوى تانى من التطفل , مستوى اعمق واغتت , هنا تظهر اهمية اسبوعين او اسبوع المصيف من برا برا , يبقى وفرت على نفسك الهم ده كله


> بس على فكررررررررة هو المفروض اصلا ان مفيش اى كلام بيخرج برة البيت من اول يووووووم وحتى لو هما سالو مفيش مشكله انى احرجهم اول مرة علشان ميكرروهاش ويددخلو فى شئونى وبصورة شيك جدااااا


بالظبط كدة , من اولها لازم تعودهم على عدم التدخل
نورتى الموضوع بجد



> س نقول ايه تقاليع زمان ومجبرين عليها
> والا يقولوا انهم براويين مش بيحبوا حد يجيلهم


لا مش مجبريييييييين بقا ومتكبريهاش فى دماغى هههههههه
طب ما يقولوا ؟ مين قال ان مسئوليتنا اننا نرضى تفكيرهم ! شخصيا هنفذ اللى فى دماغى واللى يقول يقول , هو انا همشى حياتى على مزاجهم , ولا هسمح بحشريتهم علشان ميزعلوش ! لا يزعلوا عادى جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2012)

المهم يعم كريتك
انت ناوى ترفع راسنا ليلة الدخله ولا هتكسفنا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله الغلاسة دى مش عندنا فى العيلة

محدش بيروح يبارك للعروسة الا بعد اسبوع على الاقـل

محدش بيروح اول يوم الا ام العروسة فقط


----------



## نغم (6 يونيو 2012)

المثير فى الموضوع كله هو القيام بالزيارت والاتصالات بداعى الاطمئنان وكانه الاطمئنان على العريسين حجة منطقية مقنعة!
يعنى هما تعرضوا لمكروه او سوء؟ ولاكانو جنود فى احدى الحروب؟؟
كلمة اطمئنان فى هذه الحالة هى مسمى اخر للحشرية .. حسب راى

***
موضوع مهم جدا مطروح بصيغة ذكية جدا 
احييك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يونيو 2012)

*الحركات هذه كنت اشوفها في مسلسلاتكم ماكنتش عارفه ان الواقع كده
استغرب اشلون عروسه تخدم احد واشلون اهل العروسه يزورنها الصبح
نحن في الامارات العكس تماما العروسه والعريس يزورون الاهل على الغدا او العصر مثل مايبغون في منهم مايجون اهلهم ثاني يوم حتى
لا الام تسال ولا الاب له شغل اصلا عيب وما يجوز الرجل او المراه يحكون عن اللي صار بينهم ايش ذا ما يتفضلو كمان 

انا معاك اي واحد يتصل فيك سكر تلفون بوجهه الا ابوك طبعا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2012)

*جميل الموضوع وكتير من الردود 

بس الانيل من كده وده حقيقي
يجوا صحابك الاناتيخ 

يرنوا عليك بعد ساعتين تلاته من الاكليل
من باب الغلاسه 
والانيل واضل 
ان خطيبه اخويا الاولي فضلت ترن عليه من ارقام غريبه 
ليله الاكليل مش الصباحيه 

*​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المهم يعم كريتك
> انت ناوى ترفع راسنا ليلة الدخله ولا هتكسفنا


لو على "النية" كلنا ناويين :new6:



tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله الغلاسة دى مش عندنا فى العيلة
> 
> محدش بيروح يبارك للعروسة الا بعد اسبوع على الاقـل
> 
> محدش بيروح اول يوم الا ام العروسة فقط


طب ده تقدم عظيم عندكم , بس لو تكمل وام العروسة كمان تستنى اسبوع هيبقى احسن :smil15:


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> المثير فى الموضوع كله هو القيام بالزيارت والاتصالات بداعى الاطمئنان وكانه الاطمئنان على العريسين حجة منطقية مقنعة!
> يعنى هما تعرضوا لمكروه او سوء؟ ولاكانو جنود فى احدى الحروب؟؟
> كلمة اطمئنان فى هذه الحالة هى مسمى اخر للحشرية .. حسب راى
> ***
> ...


بصى العرف كالأتى :
بالنسبة لأهل واصدقاء الرجل بيبقى نوع من انوع التطفل والغلاسة 
بالنسبة لأهل واصدقاء البنت بيبقى تطمين فعلا, بيكون السؤال بنوع من انوع القلق عليها !!! بس ده لا يدل الا على تشوش الخصوصيات والحدود الضبابية فى مجتمعنا , يفترض ان البنت فى الفترة دى خرجت من وصاية امها , لكن سؤال زى ده يثبت انها مازالت تحت وصايتها , وده موضوع غير مبشر للراجل بالمرة !!
ميرسى لأضافتك واطرائك ومرورك الكريم



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الحركات هذه كنت اشوفها في مسلسلاتكم ماكنتش عارفه ان الواقع كده
> استغرب اشلون عروسه تخدم احد واشلون اهل العروسه يزورنها الصبح
> نحن في الامارات العكس تماما العروسه والعريس يزورون الاهل على الغدا او العصر مثل مايبغون في منهم مايجون اهلهم ثاني يوم حتى
> لا الام تسال ولا الاب له شغل اصلا عيب وما يجوز الرجل او المراه يحكون عن اللي صار بينهم ايش ذا ما يتفضلو كمان
> انا معاك اي واحد يتصل فيك سكر تلفون بوجهه الا ابوك طبعا *


مسلسلاتنا ما هى إلا انعكاس لواقعنا , بل واخف وطئة منه !
صدقتى فعلا , يفترض ان تلك الأسئلة عيب , بارك الله فى اعراف اهل الأمارات
اشكرك لأضافتك ومرورك الجميل



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جميل الموضوع وكتير من الردود
> بس الانيل من كده وده حقيقي
> يجوا صحابك الاناتيخ
> يرنوا عليك بعد ساعتين تلاته من الاكليل
> ...


هيحصل , ودى سهلة هتقفل التليفون انت كمان من باب الغلاسة , ومش هيزعلوا عادى بيبقى هزار , لكن الاهل بيبقى واخدينا بجد الى حد ما , واحتمال تدخلهم بعد كدة وارد , فلازم من الاول توضحلهم انك مش قابل اى تدخل او تطفل
شكرا لرأيك يا غالى


----------

